# First Annoyance! Squeaky drivers seat.



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

2013LT, 

When does this squeak happen? Please let us know when you are going to the dealership so we can look into this for you. You can private message us your name, VIN, phone number, and the name of your GM dealership. 

Erica Tiffany
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

It happens when I shift weight from side to side. It's coming from the seat part of the seat or below it. I'll take it there, if they give me any troubles I'll surely get in touch with you!  Thanks!


----------



## AVCruze12 (Feb 27, 2013)

Been there done that...My dealer had to replace the seat track, and while they were doing it, stripped a bolt, had to order a new bolt and we are good as new, although i may just order a power seat.. I had my 2000 monte for well over 200k and never had a squeak or rattle in the interior of that car


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

Ahh ok so it's more than just mine. I'll take it in next week after my trip to Ottawa (In which I'm going for the gold badge)


----------



## evanblar (Jan 29, 2013)

I had a squeak in the driver's seat when the car was 2 weeks old. The noise came when shifting weight side to side (as in cornering). In my case, it was from the lower right seat back. I pulled up the seat back cover (zippers on the rear corners) and found that it came from where the seat back torsion rod (similar to trunk rods) anchored into the seat frame. Applied white lithium grease, with an old rag stuffed beneath to prevent leakage. 8 months on, no squeak!

BTW, 13K miles, and the only service issue to date.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

2013LT said:


> (In which I'm going for the gold badge)



Slow and steady lol keep it under 63 mph.
Sent From An Antique,
My Original Droid.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

2013LT said:


> It happens when I shift weight from side to side. It's coming from the seat part of the seat or below it. I'll take it there, if they give me any troubles I'll surely get in touch with you!  Thanks!


Hi 2013LT, 

Thanks for letting us know. I am sorry you are experiencing a squeaky seat when shifting weight. Like Erica stated, we are here to assist, so don't hesitate to reach out to us. 

Laura M. (Assisting Erica Tiffany)
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

evanblar said:


> I had a squeak in the driver's seat when the car was 2 weeks old. The noise came when shifting weight side to side (as in cornering). In my case, it was from the lower right seat back. I pulled up the seat back cover (zippers on the rear corners) and found that it came from where the seat back torsion rod (similar to trunk rods) anchored into the seat frame. Applied white lithium grease, with an old rag stuffed beneath to prevent leakage. 8 months on, no squeak!
> 
> BTW, 13K miles, and the only service issue to date.


Hello evanblar, 

I am sorry you experienced a squeaky seat right after your vehicle purchase. I am glad you were able to resolve your concern and your vehicle has been properly functioning ever since. Continue to enjoy your Cruze! If any other concerns arise, don't hesitate to contact us so we can assist.

Sincerely,

Laura M.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

evanblar said:


> I had a squeak in the driver's seat when the car was 2 weeks old. The noise came when shifting weight side to side (as in cornering). In my case, it was from the lower right seat back. I pulled up the seat back cover (zippers on the rear corners) and found that it came from where the seat back torsion rod (similar to trunk rods) anchored into the seat frame. Applied white lithium grease, with an old rag stuffed beneath to prevent leakage. 8 months on, no squeak!
> 
> BTW, 13K miles, and the only service issue to date.


evanblar, 

Very handy of you. Glad to hear you have resolved your concern. 

Erica Tiffany
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## tavogl (Jun 24, 2013)

I have the exact same problem but it does not happen all the time, took mine to dealer and they told me that they couldnt replicate the squeaky sound... So ill take it to a different dealer when I have the time

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hi tavogl,

Sorry to hear that you're having this noise issue on your Cruze. Please let us know how the visit at your new dealership goes. If there is anything we can do to help with this situation please let us know. 

Amber N. (assisting Jackie)
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## spydog (Mar 16, 2012)

my car is doing the same thin and i have ben to 2 different dealers with no luck in the repair my seat makes more noise when i shift weight front to back but also side to side i wish they wouls just fix it for me it is so anoying when i go on trips to the cabin


----------



## spydog (Mar 16, 2012)

i was invited to the GM proving grounds in milford mi a few weeks ago and i showed one of the workers there my seat after the event and he told me to go back to the dealer or go to a 3 rd dealer cuz the car is under warenty i am sick of going to the dealer this will be my 7th time for the same proble it takes time out of my schedgual to go to the dealer but i bus sat GM cot it right on the new stringray and the tahoe


----------



## protour73 (Mar 24, 2013)

evanblar said:


> *I had a squeak in the driver's seat when the car was 2 weeks old. The noise came when shifting weight side to side (as in cornering). In my case, it was from the lower right seat back.* I pulled up the seat back cover (zippers on the rear corners) and found that it came from where the seat back torsion rod (similar to trunk rods) anchored into the seat frame. Applied white lithium grease, with an old rag stuffed beneath to prevent leakage. 8 months on, no squeak!
> 
> BTW, 13K miles, and the only service issue to date.


I had the exact same issue. It started within days after taking delivery. I took it back into the dealer, without a blink they ordered an entire new seat back and replaced it!! No more squeak.


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

I wonder if I paid the extra if they would order a power seat and install it?


----------



## gracjan1234 (Aug 3, 2015)

Has anyone ever found a fix for it? if so could somebody let me know how to do it or maybe even post pictures? I have that problem and I have 40K on my car so no more warranty and I want to get it fixed! Thank you in advance!


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

You do know where the squeak comes from? I found my seat back was rubbing on the center console. I couldn't find any adjustment, but I think some careful brute force moved it enough to end the problem.


----------



## gracjan1234 (Aug 3, 2015)

Well mine make the noise if I sway left or right so I don't know if its rubbing on the center console. I am pretty sure its the seat itself. I almost want to dip that whole seat in WD40 it so annoying. Not including the massive rattle in my glove box.


----------



## Gus_Mahn (Aug 16, 2011)

My daughter's '12 Eco with power seat does this also, and it's out of warranty.


----------



## gracjan1234 (Aug 3, 2015)

I also have '12 ECO. I am willing to fix it myself but I need to know what to spray with WD40! Lol


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

gracjan1234 said:


> Has anyone ever found a fix for it? if so could somebody let me know how to do it or maybe even post pictures? I have that problem and I have 40K on my car so no more warranty and I want to get it fixed! Thank you in advance!


Hi gracjan1234,

We’re sorry to hear your Cruze has been experiencing this concern, we would be more than happy to look further into this for you. If interested, please reach out to us via private message with your VIN, mileage, contact information, preferred dealer and additional details as you see fit.

Have a wonderful day!

Helen
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## gracjan1234 (Aug 3, 2015)

So I stripped down my cover seat and sprayed the whole base with WD40. 1 month no squeaks so far!


----------



## Gus_Mahn (Aug 16, 2011)

TSB PIP 5197b is related to this issue. For power seats a $14 clip PN 13405675 is snapped onto the front cross rail between the front cross bar and guide block (white plastic on the door side of the seat) after removing the wiring harness and harness clip from the front cross bar. After the clip is installed, zip tie the harness to the clip and around the crossbar. Lube both front guide blocks with PN 12346241 Glycol Lube. Manual seats use the same procedure, but the clip goes on the console side guide block.


----------

